

Marketing Planning Tool Beta - Marketing-Plans
http://www.hatchmarketingplans.com/beta-sign-up

======
Marketing-Plans
Hatch Marketing Plans is seeking marketing professionals to help beta their
new online planning tool.

Hatch helps businesses quickly create marketing calendars, dashboards and play
books.

If you are using Microsoft Word, PowerPoint and Excel to build your marketing
plans you’ll love our easy-to-use, online planning tool that enables
businesses to quickly create, manage and track their plans.

Sign up for our beta today!

[http://www.hatchmarketingplans.com/beta-sign-
up](http://www.hatchmarketingplans.com/beta-sign-up)

